# 1961 Schwinn Streamliner



## Jay81 (Jun 6, 2016)

Here's one you don't see everyday. I recently picked up this 1961 Schwinn Streamliner with the "peanut" tank. From the little bit of research I did, it looks like the middleweight Streamliner may be a one year only bike. Similar to the Panther II or Panther III, but the streamliner would have originally had painted fenders with a light on the front fender.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 6, 2016)

Nice one year only middleweight. Good score!


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 6, 2016)

I only know of two others.both in Florida.


----------



## REC (Jun 6, 2016)

That one makes mine look pretty bad, but I still have the painted fenders. I have put it off several times and have found a couple of pieces for it that were is better shape than what was on it, most recently, a tank the right color and in pretty good shape. I'm trying to find the right year ('61) parts to replace the chrome parts.... like the crank and sprocket. So far, I missed one a while back that was even reasonable in price. I'll keep looking though. That one sure looks good, even with the chrome fenders. I like the blue, mine is dark red or burgundy.

Thanks for posting this. GREAT inspiration!!
REC


----------



## Stickley (Jun 7, 2016)

That is a very cool bike ,let me know if you need to let it go to a new home !


----------

